# Now, THERE'S a Bargain



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Leave it to "Cheaper Than Dirt".

New customer? Click here to login or create an account. Click to Sign In​Category: Magazines » AR-15 Magazines 


Click here to view a larger image 
Mag AR-15 Colt Factory GI Issued M16 30 Round







36 Customer Reviews 
Our Low Price:
*$129.97*

Ships from warehouse:







*What is this?*

Share


*Manufacturer: *Colt COLT
*Item: *MAG-068

Factory Colt AR-15 Magazine, 30 round .223 Rem / 5.56 NATO magazine. Fully operable, but may show some wear and scuffing to finish.

Military USGI issue, Colt brand, M16 / M4, anodized aluminum magazines with green followers and mil spec finish.
These magazines are marked with the manufacture date and cage code 33710.
Post Ban _and_ Ban production dated with MIL/LE restriction stamp, no choice.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol, I'm glad I don't own anything ar related! I'll stick to my cowboy assault rifle- marlin 30-30!


----------

